# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  хехе

## ivanushki

Всім привіт, як справи? хехе Я не можу писати українською мову.  ::  Не вімю!

----------


## TATY

Добридень Іване, в мене непогано, а у вас?

----------


## ivanushki

Мой парень тоже украинец но, он только со мной по-русски говорит! Он из Донетска! Скажите мне, нормально там только говорить по-русски?

----------


## kalinka

да, по-русски большинство населения там говорит. Вообще-то не знаю, там говорит кто-нибудь по-украински??

----------


## MOG

Все мои небольшие друзья из Киева говорят свободно на русском и на украинском. Почему так и можно?

----------


## TATY

> Все мои небольшие друзья из Киева говорят свободно на русском и на украинском. Почему так и можно?

 Because lots of people there speak Russian and it is the capital of Ukraine.

----------


## TATY

> Мой парень тоже украинец но, он только со мной по-русски говорит! Он из Донетска! Скажите мне, нормально там только говорить по-русски?

 Он?  :P   
Доне*ц*к - По-русски
Донецьк - По-украински

----------


## ivanushki

Да он.  ::    Донецьк, спасибо

----------


## TATY

> Да он.    Донецьк, спасибо

----------


## ivanushki

haha Tatu! =p    ::   
I hope nobody here has a problem with gay people, in Lithuania people are still very conservative and against  ::  just like most ex USSR!   ::

----------


## TATY

I hate gays.

----------


## ivanushki

oh   ::

----------


## Zaya

Да, многие знают и русский, и украинский, а то, на каком общаются между собой, зависит во многом от того, на каком говорят родители. Я знаю довольно много людей, которым удобнее общаться на украинском, а не на русском. Что касается меня, то я стараюсь отвечать на том языке, на котором ко мне обратились, будь то русский, украинский или какой другой. Нормы вежливости  ::

----------


## Zaya

> oh

 C'est la vie.
Гей может полюбить натурала, но не дано натуралу полюбить гея.   ::

----------


## TATY

> oh     C'est la vie.
> Гей может полюбить натурала, но не дано натуралу полюбить гея.

 I was joking  :P

----------


## Zaya

Me too  :P

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Zaya     
> 			
> 				oh     C'est la vie.
> Гей может полюбить натурала, но не дано натуралу полюбить гея.     I was joking  :P

 You were hinting.

----------


## Zaya

*Rtyom*, мне виднее   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Что именно?   ::

----------


## Zaya

Шутила я или намекала. 
А ты что подумал?)) 
Кстати, когда мне говорят, что гей - лучший друг для девушки, мне хочется ответить, что однажды такая дружба может быть разрушена симпатичным бисексуалом.

----------


## Rtyom

А я не тебя комментировал.   ::

----------


## Zaya

Вот вредный   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я обыкновенный!   ::   ::

----------


## Zaya

А я не про тебя писала   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> А я не про тебя писала

----------

